# R.I.P Judy



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello folks. Barely 2 weeks ago I made a thread showing pictures of my 2 cats, Judy and Lilly.

Well today has been something else. This morning one of the cats came in and sat at the window looking at the road out front. Odd. Well I noticed the other cat hadn't come in this morning, my partner looked over the road a tad earlier and noticed something all white next to a tree...when I told him Judy hadn't come in he clicked and we both rushed over to see.

Anyone who's ever found there animal dead will relate that it was probably the most upsetting horrific thing I've ever seen. It looks like a car had hit her, stopped and put her off the road. I am thankful they moved her out the road.

She looked alot like I herself but with some gruesome things that are now burned into my head.

Todays been really hard, Ive never lost a pet before and this has knocked me for six, I can't help but burst into tears.

I feel better for typing this, getting it out my system somewhat, goodbye Judy, the sweetest cat Ive ever met


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! Poor baby, i'm so sorry*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So, so sorry to hear this - I suffered a similar experience - it's so hard to deal with their little body with all the soul knocked out 
Judy's soul will be running free and playing with my darling boy over Rainbow Bridge.

I wish I could comfort you more but know the pain you're feeling now will ease with time but never leave completely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so very very sorry,,,i have never had a cat get run over ,but i have seen my neighbours cat get run over,,horrible, i understand how you must be feeling and my heart goes out to you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,she was a beautiful cat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

o... ... what a terrible shame ... my heart goes out to you. What a lovely cat she was.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this..

We lost a cat this way a while back, I was only 10/11 yrs old and I went out looking for Mittens who hadnt come home and found her by the side of the road.. I was so upset..

The only thing you can take comfort in is that she'll now be running around Rainbow Bridge with loads of other kitties that have passed x x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh gosh im sorry. I know how you feel, I found both my cats the same way. Its gut wrenching 

She was a beautiful girl x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im so very sorry 
What a waste for such a beautiful looking cat.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

so sorry to hear of your loss.she looks beautiful..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss, you must be heart broken, she was a a beautiful cat may she rest in peace


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Oddly our other cat Lilly is acting rather strange. Lilly and Judy never really got on besides randomly playing occasionally and rarely. They'd generally be in the same room but wouldnt interact.

I was just upstairs and Lilly dashed past me growling...I thought maybe she'd caught and dropped a mouse that was escaping...but there was no mouse anywhere and she continued to hunt around the house until lying on the floor all of a sudden and resting her head on her hands.

Almost as if shes trying to find Judy. Which ofcourse brought me out in another batch of tears


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That is so incredibly sad. How is Lilly taking it? Is she OK?

Thinking of you all.

Lumps xx


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Im really sorry to hear that. 
I can totally sympathise, ive had a couple of cats run over in the past and its an awful thing to go through.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

So very sorry about Judy. I know what you mean about the vision being etched in your mind. It is awful and happened to me with the first ever cat I owned in my own home. I can still picture it 15 years down the line. Big hugs to you and rest assured she is in a peaceful happy place, although I know it does not make the hurt any easier. C.x.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

So very sorry to read your sad news - remember the good times and try to get that memory out of your head.
R.I.P Sweet Girl


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of ur loss, she was a beautifull cat.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh I am sorry for your loss x


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

omg i'm sorry to read of your awefull loss  Judy looked such a beautifull cat. rememeber all the good times. RIP ...... Judy may she run free


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG Azzor-bless her,what a bloody tradgic waste of a beautiful,sweet girlSo,so sorry and i'm sure she'll be running care free along rainbow bridge over looking gods gardenBe strong and push those images out of your head and remember her as the fun lovin,playful,caring and funny lady she was-Lily needs you to be strong right now and i'm sure she'll return the comfort as you mourn Judy together


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry to hear of your loss she looks beautiful,
my heart goes out to you (((Hugs)))


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

So sorry. Hate these threads.


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for you kind words guys and gals


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear this sad news 

As you say, its good that someone had moved her from the road. We lost a cat just amonth ago, she got knocked over and someone took her to the vets. We spent two days looking for her, then received the dreaded call from the vets. She was microchipped so they managed to trace us. We know no details of her death which in a way is a blessing as if I thought she had suffered too much it would drive me insane 

I was shocked when we heard the bad news as I hadn't realised just how attached to her I actually was. As others mention on here, its a member of the family you lose and its heartbreaking.

Our other cat kept looking for her sister everytime the door opened, to see her looking like that made me cry even more.

Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx and hugs for your other kitty too xxxx


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

So very very sad, take care x


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss she was so beautiful , Rip little one play happy at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Memorial (Jul 20, 2008)

I, like others, can only send sorrow to you. We had our cat Marley hit, we suspect a car. He is now sleeping.

Yep, we know of the tears and pain. Feelings, when raw, become less so over time. The memory never dwindles those more pleasant experiences you had with Judy, and other cats that you may have when they depart this life. Forums like these are good to talk on, they heal and upset at the same time - and we can express with good intent and faith that others fully know the bereavement and shock that we have had. 

The bereavement felt is only too real - it's painful. When that cat is young, or suddenly fatally injured or killed outright it can be more hard to bear. No time to pamper their last days, weeks or months if they are ill. We have had no time to say our goodbyes and remind them of our devotion and faithfulness to them, or prepare their way into a better, painfree and worryfree place. We may even feel guilty that we were not there to stop them coming to harm.

We can take hope that Rainbow Bridge is there, when we leave we have not only human members of family and friends to meet up with but also all those pets (cats in our case) that came through our families and WERE our family and wonderful companions. Some meant more to us than others such is the nature of animal personality - all were cared for and loved though.

Comfort can be drawn from that whilst you had Judy the cat, she had a good and happy life where maybe in so many cases pets have not had such until they find good people (and other cats) to bond and trust with.

They are all there eventually in the meadows near Rainbow Bridge waiting, doing what cats do best, sleeping in grass, under shade or sun bathing. Eating of course! Chasing and playing with each other and snuggling up. They wait for their human companion they knew from earthly life.

Judy's a lovely looking cat by the way!


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

That was lovely to read, thank you 

I hope Marleys okay.


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Really sorry to hear of your loss, i hope your other lady is coping. I know how hard it is to lose a friend so thoughts are with you.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Judy, she was a beautiful girl, may she be resting peacefully now.

I too have lost a cat to the road, just a kitten, its such an awful way to lose a cat.


----------



## Memorial (Jul 20, 2008)

I meant to mean that Marley is sleeping - as in eternal. He had to be put to sleep because of a terrible injury. I hope he is playing in Rainbow Bridge meadows with Judy (knowing Marley he was mostly an innocent friendly moggie) and has made acquaintances with many passed over cats!

all the best and keep up your spirits.


----------



## surrvivor (Jul 22, 2008)

so so sorry to hear that.. it's never been easy... 
i've been crying over other ppl's pets' death.. so many times i can't remember.. i just cant afford of my own dog's.. so i pray to God as often as i remember, tat He keeps my lil toffee healthy and happy always..


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Judy was a beautiful cat.

I can defenetly relate to what you're going through.. 

I woke up early to my cat, Holly, screaming one morning... And she was on her side throwing up.. I rushed to get my contacts in (While my sister called my parents).. But they just wouldn't get in.. So I ran back in to see how she was.. I had to get really close so I could see.. Unfortunatly that's an image that I'll always have to live with. 

I'm so sorry for you lost.

Sleep tight Judy. <3


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww bless what a beautiful cat
RIP Judy


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Aww soo sorry for your loss....my thoughts r with you throughout


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She was a beautiful cat. I can't imagine what it is like for you, I think I can but fortunately I have never lost a cat or any animal in a RTA.

Whilst your heart is broken and the pain is deep try to remember the good times you all had together.

RIP Judy

Sue


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss hope your pain heals with time!


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

My heart goes out to you, what a beautiful little thing she was

We found our neighbours cat the other week by out gate, the first time iv seen a deceased animal. As I picked her up, I felt like I was willing it to wake up....but at the same time I felt pleased I had found her and could place her somwhere more dignified.

Amazing the effect that animals, sometimes not even our own, have on us


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss my heart goes out to you


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beautiful little cat she was. a massive loss for you, and how brave of your other cat to let you know in the way she could.
x


----------

